# R.H. Macy & Co. NEW YORK Cyclone 60 bicycle



## Jewelman13 (Feb 13, 2021)

Does anyone have informantion on R.H. Macy & Co. NEW YORK Cyclone 60 bicycles? And possibly pics? 
Here’s mine that I found recently. I believe mine is to be 1933.


----------



## manuel rivera (Feb 13, 2021)

Never seen one, BTW  good looking minibike I love the sissy  bar


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 13, 2021)

Macy’s is a department store and I’ve seen both Westfield and Huffman bikes with both 60 and 80 badges. I have a girls Twin Flex with a Macy’s Cyclone 80 badge. V/r Shawn


----------



## locomotion (Feb 13, 2021)

i also have a Cyclone 60, but mine is a "racer style"
according to a more knowledgeable member, my frame is Westfield built (late30's-early40's)
hard to find any info on the Macy's bicycles, I have been asking and trying for a few years
they rebadged bikes from different companies like Shawn said
not much info out there that I could find
someone would have to go into a NYC library and pull out all the old Macy's catalog and look in them for their bicycles (anyone in NY?)
I have not found any Macy's catalogues from the 30's, 40's and 50's online (I might not be looking at the right place)

looking forward to reading more on this post!


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 13, 2021)

Jewelman13 said:


> Does anyone have informantion on R.H. Macy & Co. NEW YORK Cyclone 60 bicycles? And possibly pics?
> Here’s mine that I found recently. I believe mine is to be 1933.
> 
> View attachment 1356938
> ...



i'll put a dollar on "westfield"


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 13, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> i'll put a dollar on "westfield"



I bet you’re right!


----------



## Blue Streak (Feb 13, 2021)

From references below it looks like your Cyclone 60 design could be 1931-1935 +/-. Macy's also actively advertised for jobber and manufacturer surplus to sell. December 1936 Cyclone ad states it was made by Westfield and had new streamlined frame design.

From May 7, 1931 issue of _The Record (Hackensack NJ)_




From March 27, 1933 issue of _The Chicago Tribune._




From February 6, 1934 issue of _The Evening Sun (Baltimore MD)_




From December 11, 1934 issue of _The Daily News (New York NY)_








From December 6, 1936 issue of _The Daily News (New York NY)_


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 13, 2021)

Blue Streak said:


> From references below it looks like your Cyclone 60 design could be 1931-1935 +/-. Macy's also actively advertised for jobber and manufacturer surplus to sell. December 1936 Cyclone ad states it was made by Westfield and had new streamlined frame design.
> 
> From May 7, 1931 issue of _The Record (Hackensack NJ)_
> View attachment 1357093
> ...



That’s Fantastic!!!  Thank you!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 13, 2021)

Might be a 1933-L.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 13, 2021)

I believe this one is Schwinn Built. I have read they sold Schwinn bicycles about the time they bought out L. Bamberger in 1929. *1929 - MACY'S ACQUIRES L. BAMBERGER & CO.; Stores with Annual Business of $125,000,000 Merge-- Policies Unchanged. ALL EXECUTIVES RETAINED Louis Bamberger Relinquishes Active Control -- Macy's Stock Up 43 Points. Bamberger had a Whirlwind head badge at the time. 

I think this is where Macy's came up with the Whirlwind name for their Whirlwind badge.*


----------



## locomotion (Feb 13, 2021)

Blue Streak said:


> From references below it looks like your Cyclone 60 design could be 1931-1935 +/-. Macy's also actively advertised for jobber and manufacturer surplus to sell. December 1936 Cyclone ad states it was made by Westfield and had new streamlined frame design.
> 
> From March 27, 1933 issue of _The Chicago Tribune._
> View attachment 1357094
> ...



@Blue Streak .... you are great at finding those articles .... I don't know how you do it!
Are you able to pull Macy's catalogs, anywhere online, from the 30's and 40's?

Man, Macy's had serious "balls" back then ....... a little obnoxious in it's advertising, definitely aggressive/in-charge towards the competition. Something reminiscent of today's Amazon.
The ads from "From March 27, 1933 issue of _The Chicago Tribune." and "From February 6, 1934 issue of The Evening Sun (Baltimore MD)" _are pretty incredible, IMO_._

From those articles, it would be pretty safe to say that you could actually find any brand re-badged as a Macy's Cyclone.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 14, 2021)

A balloon tire bike but here is my '38 Twin Flex. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 14, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> A balloon tire bike but here is my '38 Twin Flex. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1357474
> 
> View attachment 1357475



Beautiful bike!


----------



## locomotion (Feb 14, 2021)

here is mine
badge is NOS bought from @barnyguey  (thanks again),  but it might be a bit too shiny for the faded original paint and tarnished nickle, still have the original faded badge


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 14, 2021)

locomotion said:


> here is mine
> badge is NOS bought from @barnyguey , but it might be a bit too shiny for the faded original paint and tarnished nickle, still have the original faded badge
> 
> View attachment 1357673
> ...



Killer example. What’s does yours date at? And what hubs are on yours?


----------



## locomotion (Feb 14, 2021)

Jewelman13 said:


> Killer example. What’s does yours date at? And what hubs are on yours?



No idea on the date
Would have to find the serial # on it


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 14, 2021)

Westfield called their version of that bicycle with the single bar drop bar frame the “junior roadster” — as the “roadster” model was a plain diamond frame (no drop bar).
The design went back to about 1920 or so, and Westfield did not use a common name “camel back” — perhaps a trademark of another manufacturer.


----------



## Mercian (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi All,

late as ever...

The original bicycle L25311 is certainly an early 1933 Westfield produced bike.

The chainwheel is the Westfield Coffin style, and the serial stamp font is Westfield. Here is another 1933 (L42031) of the same type to compare it with:









						1933 Columbia? Westfield? Elgin? Yes, No, Maybe? | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

This is newbie, LuckyArt, posting his second thread.  You all have been so helpful with my first post, “late teens Indian”, that I’m ready to unveil my second “Barn Find”(really!) bike.  Once again, thanks to your incredible research, I think this is a 1933 Columbia.  One of the posts, by...




					thecabe.com
				




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Dc76 (Jun 2, 2021)

Just picked up this Macy’s cyclone I’m thinking 30-40’s. What’s the best way to clean up the paint. I’ve used wood bleach on chrome parts but never on painted ones. Any advice Is greatly appreciated .


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 2, 2021)

Dc76 said:


> What’s the best way to clean up the paint.
> I’ve used wood bleach on chrome parts but never on painted ones.



Might be a *1938*-C Westfield, and looks to only need soap, water, and wax.
Also, I believe it might be the other way around; oxalic acid on non-chromium-plated parts.


----------



## Dc76 (Jun 2, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Might be a 1939-C Westfield, and looks to only need soap, water, and wax.
> Also, I believe it might be the other way around; oxalic acid on non-chromium-plated parts.



😬 thanks Archie for the info . What would be good to clean off the chrome rust?


----------



## Mercian (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi @Dc76

C116019 is a mid-late 1938 bike built by Westfield. Above the serial number is a second number/letter combination, possibly E8 or E9. If you can tell us this number, we can date it more accurately for you.

The only other Macy's Cyclone I have listed is this 1933 Cyclone 60 example belonging to @Jewelman13 in this thread

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

